# Boating Course Online



## Hat80

Basic Boating Safety Certification Course
This online course is approved by NASBLA and recognized by the U.S. Coast Guard. Successful completion of this course may qualify you for marine insurance discounts and meets many states' mandatory boating education requirements. .....Tightlines

http://boatsafe.com/


----------



## sprtsracer

Dang good info Hat!!! I plan to take advantage of it, even though I don't own a boat...YET!!! Thanks a million for the link!


----------



## catman

The Boat Safe courses are excellent courses. I've taken two of them given by the local (Dundalk) power squadran. I plan on taking the navigation course this winter. If you have the time take them in person, if not the online courses in really convenient. Bookmark it for easy reference. They are a good prep if you ever plan on getting your 6 pack license plus you do get a discount on your boat insurance. Thanks for putting this up Clyde, good stuff.


----------



## Hat80

*Thanks guys,*

Was looking at my bookmarks and remembered it, so I put it up. To many people on the water don't have a clue these days. For a new boater, a boating course or three, is a must. For the vetren it can refreash the memory. Any way you look at it, it's a plus to have under your belt. .....Tightlines


----------



## catman

I think it should be mandatory that every boater regardless of age should be required to pass the basic course and be issued a license just like a drivers license. After that we should be required to retest every 5 yrs. As it is now anyone can buy a boat and automatically be qualitied to captain their ship.  There are just too many nuts out there that have no idea of basic boating skills. :--|


----------



## inawe

roflmao " guess ya aint riding wit me huh ?


----------



## catman

You're probably right.


----------



## Pond Fisher

Don't worry got mine and can legally pilot our vessel.

Chris


----------



## dckhd247

Just wanted to be clear that this does NOT cover you if you are in MD...You need to take a proctored test so this online one wont cut it...Remember this only "legally" applies for those
born after 1972...Like myself  

But thank you HAT for posting it...I took all of the quizzes today to make sure I was up on everything...


----------



## Capt Attitude

Born after 1972 Bwahahahahaha CHILD !!!!

What up Jeff?????????


----------



## rgking03

*Boating course*

This online course is no good for New Jersey. You have to sit in a classroom. But has to be taken before July 1st I believe.


----------



## stonemason

so this does not wor for md? in md, you need safety certificate to operate a boat, right?


----------



## catman

stupidjet said:


> so this does not wor for md? in md, you need safety certificate to operate a boat, right?


If you were born after 1972 you need to take the basic boater safety course. This online course is only a prep for the written test. At least that's the law in Maryland.


----------



## mlbowman1

I read somewhere that VA is going to slowly roll in a boat safety certificate requirement.


----------



## jcreamer

How about the guys born a couple   
years before 1972? I am looking at a center console and thinking seriously about buying it.


----------



## catman

No you don't need to take the course but I recommend that everyone take it even if it's just to refresh your knowledge. I find myself constantly reading Chapman's - it's the bible of boating.


----------



## Capt Attitude

Who doe's Hat80 think he is


----------



## Blues Chaser

Been boating for 30+ years. Never got around to taking the safe boating
course----until today. On line and easy to do. What's your excuse?

P.S.
The road to hell is paved with good intentions!


----------

